# Ladder 49



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

WOW!

I will say very little as to not give away any bit of the movie. All I have to say is that it was one of the better movies I have EVER seen. I am interested in hearing from any firefighters out there what their opinion was of the movie. 

I was highly impressed. Anybody else?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Agreed - It is a very good movie and there are not many dry eyes leaving the theater.

By the way, if you have any teenagers, a job at a movie theater is a great first job. Especially when parents (like me) get free movie passes when ever they want.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I saw Ladder 49 with my mom and stepdad. Those who liked Backdraft will LOVE this movie, and I think it's better than Backdraft. VERY powerful and offers action and emotion for the girls too. Some good jokes too.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I haven't seen Ladder 49, but from a firefighter's technical perspective, Backdraft was horrible. That being said, Backdraft was a good movie, and the fire effects were exceptional.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I was waiting to go until a firefighter friend could go. But he and his friends could not wait. I don't blame him really.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Mike,

Thanks for the heads up on this flick. Travolta was on the Oprah show a few weeks back and they showed some clips, but then the initial reviews I saw really panned it. Now I think I'll check it out. If it turns out to be a stinker, I'll conclude your judgment in movies is no better than your judgment in politics. :lol:


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

JM Anthony said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on this flick. Travolta was on the Oprah show a few weeks back and they showed some clips, but then the initial reviews I saw really panned it. Now I think I'll check it out. If it turns out to be a stinker, I'll conclude your judgment in movies is no better than your judgment in politics. :lol:


So have you seen it? I'm curious to hear what you thought of it!

Mike


----------

